# hi i am back and worse then ever!!!



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi everyone .. been a while since i was here but i am so worse i went off paxil and started zoloft due to weight gain ... my boyfriend left to work in a different provience.. DP AND DR IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad i feel like iam not alive please someone talk !!!!


----------



## ashley50 (Feb 17, 2006)

---


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Feelings of unreality and like nothing looks real afraid you are gonna die . afraid of forgetting...... ect


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

terrified of death? check. cannot validate your own existence? check.
of course you are not alone then.


----------



## Terence999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I had these feelings 35 years ago in Vietnam. I really felt alone and I was alone. There is help out there now. There was no help for me. I just took lots of heroin and hung on. I am better now but it took years since the syndrome was just considered schizophrenia at the time.


----------

